# Criticism Needed!!!



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I want to build a mobile workstation for my Craftsman 10" bandsaw and Craftsman benchtop disc/belt sander. I'm thinking a 2x4x3' box that the tools will sit atop. Three sides will be covered by 1/4" plywood for simple aesthetics, one side will be left open to store clamps and whatnot, various small tools and maybe my hand-held sanders. Top and bottom will be 1/2" ply. Here is my plan for the skeleton:










The "rails" will be 3'-9" long and capped by the 2' long "styles," giving me perfect 2x4 dimensions. The 3' long legs will fasten to the inside corners of the top and bottom.

I don't know whether to use lag bolts or if screws will be sufficient. 

Casters will be used to roll it around. 

I'm not sure of the specific weight of the saw and sander, but they are both heavy enough to cramp up your hamstrings when you pick them up off the floor. :blink:

You guys are the pros.... let me know how this may work!

Bobby


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would install 2 or 3 joists in the top to prevent sag. :yes:


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> I would install 2 or 3 joists in the top to prevent sag. :yes:


Check! Will update the plan.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a 3/4" plywood top, and maybe a floor. A build consideration is to prevent racking. That would be forces that cause your uprights to move out of kilter (so-to-speak). With a plywood floor, that would help keep the bottom frame square, and may help in mounting casters.












 







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking I would go 2'6" deep it's unbeleivable how little space 24" is when you put a tool on it, and tippping over is more likely. Also double up perimeter 2x4's so you can use heavyduty casters.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Patrick has this link 
http://www.christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/Tool_Stand_1.html
in his thread 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/newbie-setting-up-shop-would-like-some-input-27929/ .
You both seen to be on the same journey at present .


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I realize that alot of the fun is coming up with something yourself, but maybe you could build something like Kenbo did:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/nothing-special-22711/

It is quite handy, sturdy, and very mobile. Just a thought.....

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Look around the web for mobile bases..........when planning your caster location.Getting them outward and sorta upward will make a world of difference compared to screwing them to frame's corners.Also,the larger the diameter the wheels,the better they'll roll.

If you need weight down low.......you can pour concrete in the stands base(flip base over,pour from bttm).Coming up with a rudimentry method of securing it once cured.Allowing it to be removed if transport is needed.I've used this approach on several homey bases here to good effect.BW


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, so we need to go with 3/4" ply. And yes, the bottom was always going to have plywood in it for storage. I may even put in a middle shelf... that will sturdy it up even more.

Depth of 2-feet shouldn't be an issue, but now you mention it I will go over all I plan to put in it. If I need to widen it, I will.

I did look at Kenbo's project, and, while extremely cool, I can't use it for my application. I want to be able to take something off the band saw, move over, and go right to sanding. I don't want to have to "flip" the bandsaw over to get to the sander. Additionally, I'm going to wire in a gangbox so I can plug in both tools at once (won't be running both at once, however.)

I built a rolling base for my table saw with caster wheels, works pretty well. So for ease of set up I will probably change the base around so the styles stick out or whatnot, thereby easing the instillation of the wheels. 

Nobody has commented yet, but will screws be okay? Or do I need bolts?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Masterofnone said:


> Nobody has commented yet, but will screws be okay? Or do I need bolts?


 
Screw and glue, will be plenty strong. :smile:


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

*Scratch that idea*

After I started building, I realized my bench plan was more trouble than good, so I started slapping boards together. Built this, literally, from the ground up:










This isn't a finished product, of course, but so far it serves its function very well. Going to add shelving next!

Bobby


----------

